# MOLD!?!? Are you frickin kiddin me!?



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Man I was so stoked when I came home today....had a Swiss package and the one from Bob waiting for me....so i opened the big one and got my 2fer deal of Fonseca and a box of Boli Tubos#2....so I decided to open the Bolis and check them out!








and this is what I'm greeted with!








man am i pissed...so I have the option of sending them back on my dime and they will reimburse me with singles...but i have to wait forever...
or keep them and get some cheezy discount....after this i think i am done with these clowns

on the plus though Bob hit me with that sweet LGC MDO#2 , I think a JL #2, and a SLR hrmmmm series A???? who knows...I cant wait to try these!!!
Bob's generosity more than makes up for the lousy mold I can at least say that much! Thanx Bro


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that's so gross. Nice hit from Bob though!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

It's unfortunate that you can't post the origins of those smokes as a buyer beware.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ray
Them need to go back...on THEIR dime.
Send them the pics. I bet you get new sticks in 7 days


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Ray
> Them need to go back...on THEIR dime.
> Send them the pics. I bet you get new sticks in 7 days


yeah i will send them back tomorrow....ugh...i have been checking my Fonsecas....wana talk about a pain the ass...10 5count pantecas and that stupid tissue paper!!!:sad:


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

From the same vendor, but not as bad as yours.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

It boggles the mind how someone can package those for shipping and think that they are even doing a decent job.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Ray
Here was my little pisser. pretty damn good service up until it was time to send replacements, You see the box i order a new box of stuff as well to help defray their shipping and that's what I got, I also got sent the wrong cigars I had tubo, they sent a cheaper version. Lucky to have not ruined the gars!

I did email picture 3 separate emails and all were ignored, Then I sent an email saying alright fine, I will not buy from you and I will tell my friends who asked what happened.

Today I got a email claiming they didn't get them, Yeah Right!!

Sorry Ray!!!

Hope they fix it fast!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

This thread is making my skin crawl looking at those pictures!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I should add no one panic this is not normal, my first and since I joined I have bought a shitload and no problems. I would like to see the Vendor do a way quicker job of sending replacements!! :sorry:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

That blows man! I hope it works out in your favor with dealing with them

Are the tubo's a problem with mold? I wanted to order some HDM EE tubos, but they also have the non tubo version which I was thinking may avoid your situation... well hopefully


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Coop D said:


> That blows man! I hope it works out in your favor with dealing with them
> 
> Are the tubo's a problem with mold? I wanted to order some HDM EE tubos, but they also have the non tubo version which I was thinking may avoid your situation... well hopefully


Some people say the tubos are a better environment for mold to grow, but I'm not convinced. I ordered a Boli Tubos #3 from the same vendor as Ray and it didn't have any mold at all.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Coop D said:


> That blows man! I hope it works out in your favor with dealing with them
> 
> Are the tubo's a problem with mold? I wanted to order some HDM EE tubos, but they also have the non tubo version which I was thinking may avoid your situation... well hopefully


Like Adam said above some people say so, I say no and Coopster I have a few tubos and that was my first mold issue in fifteen years with a tubo and I then checked all the rest and a few days later when finished all was good.

I did however have two separate problems with nudes and cellos in desktops that were over humidfied, My fault


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

yeah well i guess from now on out i will leave instructions to open boxes and check for mold...I did leave her a lil email about how cigar smokers are a tight knit community who stay in constant contact with eachother and that they are not happy with the current issues going on and to clean up their act if the want to keep business up


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

BigRay023 said:


> yeah well i guess from now on out i will leave instructions to open boxes and check for mold...I did leave her a lil email about how cigar smokers are a tight knit community who stay in constant contact with eachother and that they are not happy with the current issues going on and to clean up their act if the want to keep business up


Hopefully they give a rats ass about customer service. Getting less and less now days.... Which is really sad


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I've been through that "send them back to Europe (lying on the customs form by necessity) on your dime and we will then reimburse you with (wildly overpriced) singles" bullshit. If you are lucky, you will get your replacement cigars and singles in a month.

If they are going to insist on having damaged cigars returned (as opposed to, say, pictures), at the very least they should set up an American drop point. I know exactly the company you are talking about and was likewise turned off by the customer service.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> I've been through that "send them back to Europe (lying on the customs form by necessity) on your dime and we will then reimburse you with (wildly overpriced) singles" bullshit. If you are lucky, you will get your replacement cigars and singles in a month.
> 
> If they are going to insist on having damaged cigars returned (as opposed to, say, pictures), at the very least they should set up an American drop point. I know exactly the company you are talking about and was likewise turned off by the customer service.


Could someone PM me and let me know who the offending party is?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bpegler said:


> Could someone PM me and let me know who the offending party is?


:tpd I would like to know myself.

When I first started using certain vendors I would get the lines about that is plume, please ship back on your own dime, etc. Over time I have built up a relationship with them. All it takes is a phone call and my replacements are on the way.

I hope that everything gets worked out to your satisfaction.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hrm... I'm awaiting my first swiss package at the moment and these threads make me nervous! :lalala:


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

If you are having problems with that vendor, wipe the mold off, smoke 'em, and don't buy from them again.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I wouldn't get so upset with the mold, if that is what it is. If it is mold, wipe them down with a soft brush. So long as the mold is not on the foot of the cigar you have nothing to worry about. No biggie. 

Do people really expect the vendor's to inspect each and every cigar that they send out??? I sure as h*ll don't. Let's be realistic. They are sending out tens of thousands of cigars every week. Plus, I want my boxes sealed when they arrive. I'll inspect them and if there is an issue with the cigars my vendor replaces them, no question asked. If you are dealing with a vendor that would do otherwise then I suggest you find another place to purchase your cigars.

Difficult to tell from pictures if that is in fact mold. For those who subscribe to ECCJ, this spring issue has a good explanation of mold vs plume. There are many categories of plume and many of them are mistaken for mold. In Dave's (smelvis) pictures, to me that does not look like mold. It looks like Efflorescence caused by a drastic drop in RH in a short period of time.

Mold in a humidor is VERY uncommon. Also, there seems to be a misconception that higher temps is a breeding ground for mold. Not true. You are more likely to have the growth of mold in cooler temps at RH 80% or higher. 

Long and short. I think we all need to educate ourselves on what the difference is between mold and plume and sit back and relax when we see either growing on our cigars.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I don't get upset about a bit of mold, but Ray's cigars are another story ... no way I would wipe those down and smoke them. Mold everywhere ... and on the foot (feet?) as well. Gross

I think the problem lies not with a failure to inspect, but with storage conditions. How do you store a cigar in such a manner that it ends up looking like what was shipped to Ray?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> I don't get upset about a bit of mold, but Ray's cigars are another story ... no way I would wipe those down and smoke them. Mold everywhere ... and on the foot (feet?) as well. Gross
> 
> I think the problem lies not with a failure to inspect, but with storage conditions. How do you store a cigar in such a manner that it ends up looking like what was shipped to Ray?


Impossible to tell if that is mold (based on the pics). As for the foot, you can't see the foot so I'm not sure how you can make the statement that there is mold on the foot. You can't blame the vendor for the mold. It may have come from the factory, while in transit from the factory to the wholesaler, from the vendor, or from transit from the vendor to the end user.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

When I get home from work I will pull the caps off all and try to get some more pics. What I find odd is that several guys from the same forum are complaining if the same two vendors with the same problem recently. It seems more than coincidence. And maybe we can bring awareness to said vendors and they can find and fix the problem before it gets nasty. If not oh well plenty of people in the world who will take some of my hard earned cash off my hands. Dude they are pretty nasty though. I've smoke a lot of nasty crap in my life but smoking these Tunis have never crossed my mind LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I would like to point out in my case that even the VENDOR said mine was mold! FYI

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Difficult to tell from pictures if that is in fact mold. For those who subscribe to ECCJ, this spring issue has a good explanation of mold vs plume. There are many categories of plume and many of them are mistaken for mold. In Dave's (smelvis) pictures, to me that does not look like mold. It looks like Efflorescence caused by rising RH in a short period of time.


Hi
Would it be possible for a humidor running between 60/65 consistently and the active source on the lower shelf and only beads at top. Plus four oust fans.

With another 1000 plus cigars many cc's at least half tubo's and this box being at the top away from the active humidity source being the only one to get Mold without it coming from the vendor, sorry bro Strongly disagree.

As I said above the Vendor even said it was Mold.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Hi
> Would it be possible for a humidor running between 60/65 consistently and the active source on the lower shelf and only beads at top. Plus four oust fans.
> 
> With another 1000 plus cigars many cc's at least half tubo's and this box being at the top away from the active humidity source being the only one to get Mold without it coming from the vendor, sorry bro Strongly disagree.
> ...


Did you read my post Dave? If you had then you would have clearly read that I think that the pictures that you posted had Efflorescence on the cigars and NOT mold. I did not suggest that this was caused due to your humi, did I? If you took it that way then I apologize for not getting my point across clearly.

From my research on this topic, as I understand it, Efflorescence can have many appearances, from a needle like coating (Smelvis' pictures) to the more extreme resembling flower of sulfer. It is usually found on tobacco that has been grown in mineral rich soil. The Efflorescence is brought out when the tobacco leaf experiences a positive or negative spike in RH over a period of time. The more common is the negative spike in RH. Cigars stored in a high RH environment are then shipped out to the customer. It could take weeks for the cigars to reach their final destination. During its travels the humidified cigar will release its moisture (dry out slightly) from the leaf leaving behind minerals that can be seen as Efflorescence. Efflorescence can be wiped down with a soft brush but will leave behind a bitter taste.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Jeff looking forward to reading the material, The mold did not wipe off, I did try and wipe some off using a lightly wet sponge at then it did. Except the few that were in the foot.

I am going to stop posting now, I am not an authority and may be wrong but everyone who saw these said mold. I am not an authority and will read the stuff you send, but am monopolizing Ray's thread and I need to stop. still say mold! so we have to agree to disagree on this one.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Dont stop posting! I want opinions and views and comments even if they conflict with others just debate it out. Lots of good stuff here


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I wouldn't mind going to school on this one. I've never seen anything the likes of what is on Ray's cigars, if there is even a remote possibility it's NOT mold, I'll learn something


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

BigRay023 said:


> Dont stop posting! I want opinions and views and comments even if they conflict with others just debate it out. Lots of good stuff here


I am not a debater and not good at it either. I say it's mold Sean was the one to find it and he say's mold Justin or Sean was here as well I can't remember who and they say mold the Vendor say's it's mold! I don't have time to debate anyway. Raffles going on.
My main argument is after the fact that they replaced them with a different bolivar a cheaper one and the way they packaged them and were avoiding my emails.

Sorry and out!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry for thread jacking Ray! My intentions were to create some debate on this. I don't pretend to know everything but only know what I have experienced through out the past 6 years of smoking, traveling and having discussions with people who are very, very knowledgeable on cigars. I always like a good debate. That's how we learn!

I hope someone chimes in with some productive comments on this.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Jeff, any way you can link to the ECCJ article? I've never heard of Efflorescence and would like to learn more.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

man my camera sucks...and this is gonna be huge with the pictures but what the hell
box....had a re-seal on it and arrived with both cut open like it had been inspected...no signs of water damage whatsoever
























ok all but like 3 had varying levels of mold/plume/efferwhatever...7 were absolutely horrible and 3 of em had stuff on the actual foot...please forgive my camera and photography skills
















tried flash and non flash...flash had more dramatic effect








if i could only get damn auto focus to work with me
















and this ought to finish out my bandwith limit for the week


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Ray- press the button that looks like a flower and it will focus on closer objects (called macro mode).


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Man! That sucks. Good 'ol tubos will get you almost every time.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eljimmy said:


> Man! That sucks. Good 'ol tubos will get you almost every time.


That's quite a statement, so tell me how many tubos do you have or how many have you had go moldy?

Sorry I said I was done but I love tubos haves tons of them and only had the one experience. Out of Thousands.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

smelvis said:


> That's quite a statement, so tell me how many tubos do you have or how many have you had go moldy?
> 
> Sorry I said I was done but I love tubos haves tons of them and only had the one experience. Out of Thousands.


I tossed a 5er of the fuente King t's and 3 out of 5 gof's, that was enough for me, I've read plenty of people complaining about them. Might have to do with high humidity or keeping them closed. Whatever tubos I have now are kept out of them.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

The last box of tubos I ordered was the Upmann Coronas Major. Every single stick had mold on them. No biggie for me. I wiped them down, took them out of the tubes (personal preference) and put them away.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Jeff, any way you can link to the ECCJ article? I've never heard of Efflorescence and would like to learn more.


Hey Stephen. I am going to try to scan the pages from the magazine. If successful I will email them to whoever wants them. Just shoot me your email. As far as a link. Not available online, as far as I know.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never had a mold problem tubo or not, but always keep them with the cap a least semi open for ventilation if not off.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I bet I know what company this is---PM me the site you got these from "Please"-------Dave and I were talking about this happening to me also. They opened the box noticed it had "Mold" and still sent it...what customer service ----I say it's time to put it on every site so all can take their business else where. 

This makes me sick to my stomach and wish I could puke on the people doing this---robbing everyone of hard earn money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> I bet I know what company this is---PM me the site you got these from "Please"-------Dave and I were talking about this happening to me also. They opened the box noticed it had "Mold" and still sent it...what customer service ----I say it's time to put it on every site so all can take their business else where.
> 
> This makes me sick to my stomach and wish I could puke on the people doing this---robbing everyone of hard earn money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


But apparently it's not mold Paul, or so some say.:mrgreen:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> *But apparently it's not mold Paul, or so some say.:mrgreen*:


*Yea your right---it could be cocka roach eggs*....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> *Yea your right---it could be cocka roach eggs*....


ROTFLMAO......HeHeHeeee. I've stayed out of this thread for the whole time because if I post my opinions it's probably going to start a flame war. As most have said, mold, clear and simple and I agree the supplier should be boycotted.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tashaz said:


> ROTFLMAO......HeHeHeeee. I've stayed out of this thread for the whole time because if I post my opinions it's probably going to start a flame war. *As most have said, mold, clear and simple and I agree the supplier should be boycotted.*


I'll get the rope---oke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> I'll get the rope---oke:


I'll supply the steps to kick out from underneath.:boxing:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I think we could call this a bad case of magic fairy dust, but it would still be mold. Really, c'mon now people, those are some nasty, moldy sticks, and if i got them I would hit the roof. If the vendor (thanks for the PM) doesn't replace them without a hassle, we will boycott them. 
Also, the problem isn't because these are tubos, if this was a normal problem with tubos, nobody would buy them. 
I think hanging is a bit extreme, a simple explanation augmented with an axe handle is the way we would do it where I'm from. 

We're with you, solidarity my friend! 

(BTW, I don't know what they make axe handles out of in Australia, we use oak here. I'd be glad to send a couple if you need).


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I think we could call this a bad case of magic fairy dust, but it would still be mold. Really, c'mon now people, those are some nasty, moldy sticks, and if i got them I would hit the roof. If the vendor (thanks for the PM) doesn't replace them without a hassle, we will boycott them.
> Also, the problem isn't because these are tubos, if this was a normal problem with tubos, nobody would buy them.
> I think hanging is a bit extreme, a simple explanation augmented with an axe handle is the way we would do it where I'm from.
> 
> ...


We have Hickory handles, they work fine in most applications. LOL...Nice!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Dude, that's not a shipment of cigars, that's a science experiment!

Makes my skin crawl just looking at those nasty sticks.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Dude, that's not a shipment of cigars, that's a science experiment!
> 
> Makes my skin crawl just looking at those nasty sticks.


Ha! That's what I thought too. Reminds me of what's waiting for me in my coffee mug at work if I forget to rinse it out before leaving on vacation. Those sticks are going to sprout legs and walk away before too long.

.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

:scared: Easy easy...now I know we all enjoy a good public hanging or a good ole fashioned Tennessee attitude adjustment but we gotta wait till Monday evening to see if there is a respone....other wise LET THE BEATINGS BEGIN:kicknuts:oke::laser::whip::deadhorse::spank::gn


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish you guys would post something productive on this subject instead of thread jacking. The fact that not one productive post has been made since my last post shows me that you have nothing to add. Bashing the information that I am trying to pass along is very immature, and I do take offense to it.

I was brought up to show respect for peoples opinions and never make judgment unless you have something productive to say. Some of you could learn from this. 

I have scanned the article from ECCJ. If anyone would like it please PM me your email address and I'll shoot it off to you. It is a very good read on this subject. 

Here is a picture of some examples of plume (efflorescence) taken from the article.


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's some good readin also.

Cigars: More Plume (Bloom) Questions, wrapper leaf, miniature lamp


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

PM sent.



Tarks said:


> I wish you guys would post something productive on this subject instead of thread jacking. The fact that not one productive post has been made since my last post shows me that you have nothing to add. Bashing the information that I am trying to pass along is very immature, and I do take offense to it.
> 
> I was brought up to show respect for peoples opinions and never make judgment unless you have something productive to say. Some of you could learn from this.
> 
> ...


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Tarks said:


> I wish you guys would post something productive on this subject instead of thread jacking.


[thread jack on]
From my experience the offending parties in this thread are good guys, but I have to agree wholeheartedly with Tarks. I view the forums as a place to add value, if I have nothing of value to add then I don't say anything at all.

Now, if I'm in an off topic or banter thread that's a different matter, but in threads like this I wish people would keep on topic or say nothing at all if they have nothing of value to add.
[/thread jack off]


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Tarks said:


> I wish you guys would post something productive on this subject instead of thread jacking. The fact that not one productive post has been made since my last post shows me that you have nothing to add. Bashing the information that I am trying to pass along is very immature, and I do take offense to it.
> 
> I was brought up to show respect for peoples opinions and never make judgment unless you have something productive to say. Some of you could learn from this.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't trying to bash anyone's opinion, but simply offering my own (which is the same as the OP's). I would love for someone to prove its not mold for the OP's sake. Just looks a little scary for those of us not used to that much plume. My apologies to you - - certainly didn't mean to offend.

.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't care if the OPs sticks are covered in plume or mold, though it definitely looks like mold to me. The point is the cigars look terrible. Even beside the plume/mold, they look dried out or misshapen some, too. Which is odd. High humidity for mold, low humidity for dying...makes me think that they don't keep their humidity levels constant.

Anyway, if I wouldn't buy it at a B&M, and it doesn't look like the one on the website/magazine, they shouldn't send it out, because its not the product they're representing and claiming to sell you. If a cigar is imperfect, it should be sold at an imperfect price.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

No disrespect intended. I do think we should try to keep a sense of humor about this, however. 
The best way I know to decided this for certain is this: 
Wipe the white substance off the cigar. 
If a stain remains, it is mold. 
If the cigar is clear, it is plume. 
Given the relative youth of the cigars, I'm betting mold, but we shall see.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

i dont know what this stain is supposed to look like...i just wiped one clean with a dry napkin and for the most part it came off pretty easy but left a couple lil white spots on the cigar...whick i probably wouldnt notice if i wasnt looking for them....i will put a couple of drops of distilled water on the napkin and see if they come off


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

BigRay023 said:


> i dont know what this stain is supposed to look like...i just wiped one clean with a dry napkin and for the most part it came off pretty easy but left a couple lil white spots on the cigar...whick i probably wouldnt notice if i wasnt looking for them....i will put a couple of drops of distilled water on the napkin and see if they come off


The stain would be slightly darker than the wrapper. Plume leaves no discoloration.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL this is gonna be tough Bob, these are some rough lookin wrappers....I think Habanos hides their seconds in Tubos!:twitch:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Tarks said:


> I wish you guys would post something productive on this subject instead of thread jacking. The fact that not one productive post has been made since my last post shows me that you have nothing to add. Bashing the information that I am trying to pass along is very immature, and I do take offense to it.
> 
> I was brought up to show respect for peoples opinions and never make judgment unless you have something productive to say. Some of you could learn from this.
> 
> I have scanned the article from ECCJ. If anyone would like it please PM me your email address and I'll shoot it off to you. It is a very good read on this subject.


Thanks Jeff
I agree and am sorry about the manners. It is a touchy subject just as tubos are to me. I have tubos as old as ten years and some may be older and have only the one experience.

This is an important thread hopefully the bashing will stop and it will remain open!!!

I got your email and read it and looked at the pictures, I have some plume right now on many sticks, Bro mine and Ray's still look like Mold to me.

I do blame the Vendor they are the one''s who took the money and offer an 100% Guarantee!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's not wrong to be angry when this happens, in my case I was very polite and patient with them, I am angry because they sent me the wrong replacements and did you see the box? I was friendly with Her and an saddened she is willing to lose my measly twice a month order!

Another Vendor was very happy to take it and has done a great job so far at lesser prices as well.

Indeed maybe you will also learn from this thread that smoking mold may not be good for you!

Good Luck guy's

Dave


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. Just to be clear, I never said that the OP was not mold. I just stated that it was difficult to tell from the pics. 

Emails sent to all that sent me their email addy.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm sure I am going to get a chorus of groans for this, but if I'm ever digging around in the humidor and I open a box that hasn't been opened for a while, and see some flecks of mold like that, I just dust it off, isolate the sticks for a while, and smoke them anyway. Hasn't proved ruinous for me.

And no, (sadly?) I don't recall having any "extra buzz" from smoking a once-moldy stick, either.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

PM sent Jeff

I'm not quite sure what is going on here, but then again I'm not the most sensitive person in the world. Hopefully I didn't offend anyone. I'm confident its mold. If anyone thinks otherwise, or believes that the pics and description are inconclusive, no prob, I'm certainly not offended by that.

My opinion is based on:

1. If its plume, its the most extensive outbreak of plume I've ever seen, in person or on the web.
2. They are 08 cigars
3. I have gotten cigars from this vendor with mold
4. Plume doesn't grow in the foot (to my knowledge)
5. Tubos, being a closed environment, are more likely to be affected with mold if stored improperly
6. It just looks like mold 

Steve


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

And just to be clear. I've NEVER sent back sticks because of mold. I just wipe it off and smoke em'

I'd send these back in a heartbeat


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

To Ray, the OP : I'm am sorry if you were offended by anything I posted.

To Bob : Sorry for being humorous.

To Tarks : Sorry if your so easily offended by comments not addressed to you.

Unsubscribe button pushed.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

At first glance I would have to agree that it is mold. But after reading the ECCJ article that Tarks referred to I would agree it's "Efflorescence." What does that mean? Well it's still nasty and could still be mold. Unless it's visible on the foot or you have a microscope it's pretty hard to tell, especially in a picture. My point is a botl has provided information about an article in a very respectable magazine and he's taking a lot of heat because it goes against what we have been trained to believe! I hope everyone that has posted in this thread takes the opportunity to read the article in ECCJ and then come back and provide some constructive criticism/debate. Don't shot the messenger! 

Cheers


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Frinkiac7 said:


> I'm sure I am going to get a chorus of groans for this, but if I'm ever digging around in the humidor and I open a box that hasn't been opened for a while, and see some flecks of mold like that, I just dust it off, isolate the sticks for a while, and smoke them anyway. Hasn't proved ruinous for me.
> 
> And no, (sadly?) I don't recall having any "extra buzz" from smoking a once-moldy stick, either.


they arrived at my front porch in that condition...no time in my humi at all


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> At first glance I would have to agree that it is mold. But after reading the ECCJ article that Tarks referred to I would agree it's "Efflorescence." What does that mean? Well it's still nasty and could still be mold. Unless it's visible on the foot or you have a microscope it's pretty hard to tell, especially in a picture. My point is a botl has provided information about an article in a very respectable magazine and he's taking a lot of heat because it goes against what we have been trained to believe! I hope everyone that has posted in this thread takes the opportunity to read the article in ECCJ and then come back and provide some constructive criticism/debate. Don't shot the messenger!
> 
> Cheers


:clap2: x2.

Really interesting read. Some of you may remember my thread from last fall where I had some sticks arrive from Europe with mold on them... or at least what we all thought was mold (myself included). I sent pictures to the vendor who said that was plume, to which we all scoffed. I am having to re-evaluate my thinking based upon this article (although I still lean towards it being mold in my case).


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

I have sent Bob & Dale (Dogwatch Cigar Radio) an email today, asking them if they could discuss this topic in more detail next time Colin Ganley is a guest on the show. I would like to hear what their sources were and what research was done to come to the conclusions expressed in the ECCJ article. 

I would love to hear more discussion on this topic.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

OMG I can't believe I just walked down Dave's road
I sent the Cigars back on their dime, and like a knuckle head upgraded my order. 
If she does me right, cool. If she does me wrong its my own damn fault.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet. What did you tack on?


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Upgrade Boli Tubos#2 to Boli LE 2009. And added a box of Monte Open Juniors. I know a lot of people slam the Open but I can't see them making a bad smoke. Especially at less than 3 bucks a stick. Now I gotta start the wait all over again:shock:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

BigRay023 said:


> Upgrade Boli Tubos#2 to Boli LE 2009. And added a box of Monte Open Juniors. I know a lot of people slam the Open but I can't see them making a bad smoke. Especially at less than 3 bucks a stick. Now I gotta start the wait all over again:shock:


Nice choice, I hope the Juniors work out for you. Like you said, $3 a stick, can't go wrong. :tu


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Jeff
> I agree and am sorry about the manners. It is a touchy subject just as tubos are to me. I have tubos as old as ten years and some may be older and have only the one experience.
> 
> This is an important thread hopefully the bashing will stop and it will remain open!!!
> ...


I spoke to Dave about this same distributor not long ago. I told her (distributor) I would make sure all the forums I'm associated with would know just how they do business. Being the person I am I did not and now I wish I did. She told me to make sure I explained everything--what was it to explain they were full of mold. I sent her pictures and she could not open them--excuses galore. Her resolution was she would send some replacements with my "Next Order"...Like I'm a dumb ass..I wrote it off and she called back the next day saying she felt bad and really wanted my business and what would work for me---I said replace the 5-6 and she told me the shipping would not be worth it to them and would credit my card--you guessed it the price was $13.00 us and still to date has yet to credit me anything---so as far as bashing they deserve it if you ask me. How many more good BOTL will this happen to before we stop doing business with them.

Also, my understanding is all the Swiss companies are affiliated with each other.

I'm Done * Thanks for Listening!


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well things worked out decent enough with the vendor i guess except for a small hiccup that turned huge once it hit the USPS. I returned the moldy tubos and upgraded my order. She refunded me the 17 bucks to ship them back and got the smokes out pretty fast. Now here is where the fun begins. The last order i did by phone and used my new adress. When I did the upgrade it reverted to my old adress. No problem right it would just get forwarded along right? WRONG! PO tried to deliver to my old address which was my dads and no one was home so they said they left a redelivery slip which no one can find. So i call the and stop by 3 of the local POs and none say they have them or know where they are and i call a couple of times and do nothin but piss the postal lady off. So I call the vendor and she asks for the PO number and she calls the same postal lady. Well she blew up all over the vendor lady and patched her into a bigger manager who told the vendor the package would be found. It arrived at my house the next day LOL! Mold free even!:roll: Now I just need to make sure nothing ever goes back to that wrong post office again so the lady there dont go postal on me:bitchslap: and after that long story you all deserve some pics!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Somehow I missed this thread originally. Very interesting. Ray, I'm glad you got this settled. 

I'd personally be inclined to guess 'mold' because of one reason no one else mentioned: it's spotty. Plume (at least as far as I've been schooled) is more uniform, as the stick releases it's oils. Mold is not.

Being the critical thinker that I am, though, I'm sending a PM to Jeff...hopefully that article is still kicking around the ether.

Good thread. Very thought provoking.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah John I agree on the spotty with you. I have had a few NC with plume and it was more on the crystalline side and have seen crazy plume in a b&m that looked like decoration cobwebs. But nothing like those Tubos. I'm just glad it finally got worked out. Now I have to wait two weeks to smoke though.


----------

